# Slab Table bracing



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I am going to join some live edge 3/4 +/- boards of walnut.

Should be about 22" to 28" wide at various points.

Question is what kind of bracing should I make? An I, simple rails?

How do I account for movement and keep the top from cupping or warping? Keeping the legs flush to the ground? 

I am new to this and need a push in the right direction. I'd like the things I make to last a long time.


----------

